# Can I walk into a store and buy 18650 batteries?



## h0ser81 (May 12, 2009)

I just received my MTE SSC P7 and two batteries and charger from DX. Awesome friggin light so I ordered another one and some more batteries. I have a couple questions though. I'm not going to receive the second set of batteries in time for a planned night ride and I was wondering if there's a brick and mortar store that I could go to and pick some up? Also what's the expected runtime of these batteries? The light is DX sku 12060. If I can get a good 2 hours out of 2 cells I'd be happy but is there any place I could pick up a couple more? I live in PA and I've checked batteries plus which is a chain near us but I don't see any Li-Ion batteries that aren't in laptop packs. Sorry for the mish mash of questions but it's near midnight and I'm tired as hell.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

No stores that I know of carry them. I've had pretty quick turn-around ordering from batteryspace.com, but their price for 18650s will be much higher than DX prices.

If you're light is multi-mode, you can stretch your run time greatly by not using maximum power whenever possible. 

JZ


----------



## h0ser81 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah it's a 5 mode job. I've seen in other threads some guys were getting near 5 hours if they kept the light on medium the whole time. There's definitely parts of this ride where I'll be climbing very slow or walking so I figure I could even use low on those sections.  I'm just concerned that I don't get 5+ miles from camp and run out of juice, because the downhill to camp is wickedly fast.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Shiningbeam.com carries the 18650s. Cost is higher than dealextreme as well. Shiningbeam does carry protected cells.
Mine showed up 4 days after ordering. 
Bryan at shiningbeam is good about updating shipping information and answering questions very quickly. Highly recommend.............:thumbsup:


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

odtexas said:


> Shiningbeam.com carries the 18650s. Cost is higher than dealextreme as well. Shiningbeam does carry protected cells.
> Mine showed up 4 days after ordering.
> Bryan at shiningbeam is good about updating shipping information and answering questions very quickly. Highly recommend.............:thumbsup:


Where are the battery's hidden on that site?


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Under parts and accessories around page 5. They have both the  gray  and blue protected cells.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you. Is there any difference between the gray and blue versions other than 100mAh?


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

None really. The mAh measurements tend to be inaccurate especially when there is only 100 mAh difference.
I think the gray look better so I run with them.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

apparently I'm not smart enough to buy batteries from Shiningbeam. Couldn't find them.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

unterhausen said:


> apparently I'm not smart enough to buy batteries from Shiningbeam. Couldn't find them.


I had the same problem, look 3 posts up from yours...they are actually on page 6.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like they sold out the the gray batteries for now.

 Blue it is then.......................


----------

